# finally finished my porch stairs!



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Great job*

You do mighty fine work! I can't wait until I get to doing things like that! Greetings from the Dorf and keep up the good work. Going to your blog is easy. Dorf Dude


----------



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

wow, you pay a lot of attention to detail, good job.


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Pretty work...


----------



## RGardner (Oct 18, 2008)

*Beautiful*

I don't know, it really is to nice to be letting people walk on it... maybe put a shoe rack at the bottom of the stairs. Make everyone take em off before the step onto it. Really, gorgeous addition to a beautiful home. Rob


----------

